# Walky Dog (cycling with dog)



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

I just ordered the walky dog. I was curious if anyone would like to share their experience using one of these.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxnBwr5Q92Y

And also, do you think she's old enough to start trotting/running along with me? I don't intend to ride to far or fast as I'm a beginner cyclist but I'd like for her to come along.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

How old is she? 18 months? If I recall correctly, that is around the age the growth plates start to close in GSDs. Starting slowly and building her up she should be okay at that age, and it sounds like you will be good with starting her off.

I started running Neb at younger age, but he's a small (~35lbs) dog and part Husky, so built to run (the irony is while he loves it, he's an absolutely terrible runner - can't maintain an even pace to save his life, and slow, but we're improving). Anyways, sorry, off topic, but I started him out on slow and short runs (1k to start) and built from there. His hypoglycemia has limited his longest run to date to 14k (we're working on it, but I suspect he'll never be a distance runner). But you could do the same taking your girl out on the bike - start slow and build. I know you take her hiking so she'll probably have some base already. 

Would be interested in hearing how she does next to the bike! That might take some getting used to as well! I'm a triathlete but haven't taken my guys out with the bike at all - keep us updated


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the response Jarn, Yes she is 18months. and I do recall reading that 18months was about the time when it was ok. I would only take her about a mile to begin with and see how she does. And I'll be sure to keep the pace slow. and I'll also be sure to report back how things go. It comes in tomorrow and if weather permits (we are supposed to have rain) I'll give it a go.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a walky dog and both I and the dogs love it! If your dog is not used to being next to a bike I would start with 2 people, have one person walk the bike and the other walk her on leash next to the bike and feed her treats. Work on stopping and turning before you hook her up and start running her with it (I put commands on left turns, right turns, stops so I can give my dogs a "heads up" that something is about to change so they don't get yanked by the bike). 

Then when she is comfortable walking next to it on leash, hook her up and again with two people, have one person walk the bike and the other feed her treats. Again work on turns and stopping a bit, so she isn't surprised by the bike pulling on her. I did each step just 2-3 times with the dogs before we started out on a run. 

Also, if you are going to be running on roads/sidewalks keep runs short. Pounding the pavement can do a lot of damage over time. I mostly keep my dogs on the grass that is alongside the road, or we bike on dirt trails.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Nissa LOVES the Walky Dog. You do have to be careful not to over-do the speed. When I researched it, what I found says the fastest the dog should go is a trot - NO running. Melissa's right the pavement is an issue as well, and don't forget that pavement's *really* hot sometimes.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

So I had a chance to take Sasha for a quick spin Saturday with the walky dog. Long story short, I walked her with it for like two mins. After I felt her nerves were ok, i hopped on the bike. The Walky Dog worked great and Sasha trotted along just fine. However, I did notice the device spun around a bit. There it just no way to hand tighten the bracket enough with just the Hex key that they provide. 

So I used a 3/8" drive socket wrench and attached a Hex bit socket that I got from Home depot. This did in fact allow me to get more leverage to tighten the bracket on the seat post better. I also decided to buy some screws while I was there because the ones that came with the kit are made from a soft metal and wanted to strip. 

Now its on there and doesn't spin. It took a little more effort than they said it would but I finally got it installed to my standard. Unfortunately the snow has side lined my cycling so I'll have to wait to give it another go. 

Overall, I really do think its a good product, just needs some strengthening to make it 100% great.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

That is so cool! Go Sasha for being so good with the bike and the walky dog!









And very handy that you got it to stop spinning. I'm pretty useless with stuff like that.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

With roads in mind... What side would you guys recommend using the Walky Dog on? Or, if you don't have the Walky Dog, which side is your dog usually on when you ride? I have been riding with Glory on my left, but it might be safer for her to be on my right.....hmmmm...


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

What I love about Dals is their natural coaching instincts. I can take Sydney (11 years old) AND Shane (9 months) along with me on the bike and its a breeze. I just use a leash coupler with prongs on them just incase a squirrel or something passes our way, and I hold the leash in my left hand (but not wrapped around the handlebars).

Shane learned within a 5-10 minute training session what the "hock" command was and he heels along very nicely on the left side of the bike (off leash on our property). Since he's still just a pup, he only gets trained around the yard and on VERY short rides around the block (on leash of course).


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

What;s the "hock" command?


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

It's just the command Im using for him, basically it means "stay with the bike". Kinda like "heel" I guess. But eventually I want to do Road Trials with him, in which I would have to be on a horse or in a horse drawn cart and he must maintain a hock position, in which he can be on either side of the horse/cart or in front or back, but not more than a horse length away in any direction.

I dont own or have access to a horse so Im training him with the bike for now! Hopefully he can transition to the horse & cart easily, he has been introduced to horses and did fine.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

*walky dog*

I have just started my GSD with this and he loves it!!!! he has had some dog aggression in the past so i use a prong collar with him now and will transition to a harness as I get him used to staying beside me. I use the word trek as a bike command.
I plan on entering an AD April/May. This is a 12 mile run , speed between 7 - 9mph with rest stops for water and vet checks. At the end a short obedience routine to check dogs willingness to work when tired. 
I run him on th right as to have him avoid traffic. Not so much him but there are idiots oput there who like to see how close they can get to a bike.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Make sure you're ridin' slow if you've got a prong collar attached to your dog. I wouldn't recommend it while bike riding. Otherwise, have fun on the trails.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

here is another product you can use: K9 Cruiser Bicycle Leash

I have it and my previous dog did very well with it. I think Jazz is too young to use with her right now.


----------



## lukes (Aug 7, 2009)

I use a walky dog also, it really keeps the dog off the petals. But I still need to have a collar with leash attached to the dog to make sure the dog doesn't run off in a direction I'm not steering in.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I was tossed between this and the Springer. This one is so much more compact.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

JazzyGirl said:


> here is another product you can use: K9 Cruiser Bicycle Leash
> 
> I have it and my previous dog did very well with it. I think Jazz is too young to use with her right now.


That's the one I had...I've used it with 4-5 dogs of difference sizes and it worked great for us. 
Unfortunately my bike was stolen last fall with the K9 Cruiser attached to it.  You'd think that would make the stolen bike easy to find, but nope.


----------

